# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  My Crockpot Roast Beef

## Cat

I'm embarrased to post this, for there are very good cooks here, but we like this. Maybe the good cooks will improve this.

A roast of your choice that will fit into a 6-quart crockpot
1 package of Good Seasons zesty dry mix Italian dressing 
1 can of beef broth
1 can of water
1 package of dry Au Jus gravy mix
A palmful of fresh chives
A tablespoon of chopped red onion
1 bay leaf

Mix all the ingredients in a bowl with a whisk. Put the roast in the crockpot and pour this over it.

Cook on low for 8 hours or on high for 4.5 hours.

I usually serve this with garlic and cheese mashed potatoes, using the broth as the gravy for this, and some nice corn on the cob or any other vegetable or a very nice garden salad.

I hope someone will try this. The meat falls apart.

Your friend,
Cat

----------

fyrenza (01-20-2014),GreenEyedLady (01-20-2014),OceanloverOH (01-20-2014),Perianne (01-20-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

That sounds really good,  @Cat.  I never would have thought to try Italian dressing mix; I might have to try this one for a change of pace!  I've posted my crockpot roast recipe before, but I'll post it again, in case you want to try a roast made a little differently........

*Crockpot Roast Beef*
_Prep:  10 min
Cook:  8-10 hours_

2 - 3 lb chuck pot roast (the flat kind works best)
2 Tbsp Kitchen Bouquet Browning and Seasoning Sauce (this is important, its the difference between a good crockpot roast and a great crockpot roast.  Its a small 4 oz brown bottle with a yellow cap, usually found in the grocery near the barbecue sauce, liquid smoke, etc.)
Lawrys Garlic Pepper (spice area of grocery, jar with red cap)
½ - 1 large yellow onion, chopped 
1 can cream of mushroom soup
Optional:  ½ lb baby carrots, halved
Optional:  ½ lb tiny red potatoes with peel, scrubbed and halved/quartered
1 4.5 oz jar Green Giant sliced mushrooms (optional, if you like mushrooms in your gravy)
2 tsp cornstarch blended with 2 tsp cold tap water (only if needed to thicken gravy)

Paint roast liberally on both sides with Kitchen Bouquet Sauce using pastry brush.  This gives the roast a browner flavor and makes the gravy superb).  

Sprinkle roast with Garlic Pepper (really coat it good if you like garlic) on both sides.  

Place roast in crockpot.  Place chopped onions on top of roast.  Dump can of soup on top of onions and spread a bit to cover.  Cover crockpot and cook on LOW for 8 to 10 hours.  

Note: If I'm going to use carrots and/or potatoes, I add them around the sides of the roast about 6 hours before roast is done (they tend to get too mushy if added at the start of cooking time).  

Carefully remove meat from crockpot to covered dish to keep warm (it will be so fork-tender it will likely fall to pieces as you remove it).  If you added carrots/potatoes, remove them now with a big slotted spoon.  

Gravy:  every roast beef puts out different amounts of liquid.  If juices seem thick enough to be gravy after removal of roast, then add optional jar of mushrooms, turn crockpot to HIGH and simmer for 10 minutes.  If juices seem a bit thin, add cornstarch/water mixture to juices, mix well, then add mushrooms and simmer (more cornstarch/water mixture can be added if needed, 2 tsp at a time).  Refrigerate gravy and meat in separate covered containers for leftovers.

Makes about 1 serving per ½ lb of meat.

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## Network

Don't eat Crackpot Roast Beef

Is Cat for real or someone's sim/sock?  That whole mamma thing sure sounded like crackpot roast beef.

----------


## Mordent

Cat is real.

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## Cat

> Don't eat Crackpot Roast Beef
> 
> Is Cat for real or someone's sim/sock?  That whole mamma thing sure sounded like crackpot roast beef.


I'm real. My name is Catina. I was brought up in a very different culture from the American culture you are familiar with. 

Your friend,
Cat

----------


## Cat

> That sounds really good,  @Cat.  I never would have thought to try Italian dressing mix; I might have to try this one for a change of pace!  I've posted my crockpot roast recipe before, but I'll post it again, in case you want to try a roast made a little differently........
> 
> *Crockpot Roast Beef*
> _Prep:  10 min
> Cook:  8-10 hours_
> 
> •2 - 3 lb chuck pot roast (the flat kind works best)
> •2 Tbsp Kitchen Bouquet Browning and Seasoning Sauce (this is important, it’s the difference between a good crockpot roast and a great crockpot roast.  It’s a small 4 oz brown bottle with a yellow cap, usually found in the grocery near the barbecue sauce, liquid smoke, etc.)
> •Lawry’s Garlic Pepper (spice area of grocery, jar with red cap)
> ...


Thank you so very much! May I please copy your recipe and put it in my Recipe folder on my computer? I promise it will not leave my folder.

If you want to keep mine also, you may do with it as you please.

Your friend,
Cat

----------


## OceanloverOH

@Cat, any recipe I post is free to everyone....you can share it with friends or whatever.  Please just let me know how you like it, OK?

And oh yeah, yours is already copied into my Recipe folder!  You're still relatively new to this site....when you have time, you should go back in time on the Food thread....I have posted lots and lots of recipes for main dishes, desserts, appetizers, etc.  I'm kinda housebound due to my health, so my hobby is developing recipes.  Some I have posted are wholly mine, others are those that I've acquired over the years that I've tweaked and changed up to suit me, still others were my Nana's or my Mom's.  Enjoy!

----------

Cat (01-20-2014),Mordent (01-21-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

*Be nice to new members, please everyone.  Give 'em a chance to settle in.*

----------

Cat (01-22-2014)

----------


## Network

> I'm real. My name is Catina. I was brought up in a very different culture from the American culture you are familiar with. 
> 
> Your friend,
> Cat



Where are you from, Cat?  Your english is well-structured for the limited cognitive abilities you exhibit.

Just kidding, thanks for the donation.

----------

Karl (01-20-2014)

----------


## Cat

> @Cat, any recipe I post is free to everyone....you can share it with friends or whatever.  Please just let me know how you like it, OK?
> 
> And oh yeah, yours is already copied into my Recipe folder!  You're still relatively new to this site....when you have time, you should go back in time on the Food thread....I have posted lots and lots of recipes for main dishes, desserts, appetizers, etc.  I'm kinda housebound due to my health, so my hobby is developing recipes.  Some I have posted are wholly mine, others are those that I've acquired over the years that I've tweaked and changed up to suit me, still others were my Nana's or my Mom's.  Enjoy!


Thank you! I'll do this. I love to cook, and thank you so very much for copying my recipe. I will search for your recipes! 

I'm learning American cooking and also Italian cooking now. I did learn very much Southern American cooking also. I do love how there are so very many varieties of foods here!

I love America!

----------


## Cat

> Where are you from, Cat?  Your english is well-structured for the limited cognitive abilities you exhibit.
> 
> Just kidding, thanks for the donation.


I'm from Brasov, Romania. I was sent here to take care of my great-aunt and to receive my college education. I became an American citizen last summer.

And I have very much to learn.

----------


## Network

> I'm from Brasov, Romania. I was sent here to take care of my great-aunt and to receive my college education. I became an American citizen last summer.
> 
> And I have very much to learn.



Bollocks.

There's your first American slang word to learn.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Bollocks.
> 
> There's your first American slang word to learn.


Network is doing what he does best, mislead [everyone here KNOWS he's a member of the vast Saturnian conspiracy to rule the universe, and that he lives in Bohemian Grove]...

'Bollocks' is BRITISH slang, Cat. Not American. It refers to a bull's testicles. It roughly means 'rubbish', 'nonsense', 'bullshit'.

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

@Cat, would you like us to teach you all the naughty phrases in English?  We have a few who truly excel at that!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## Network

Cat's a hoax
100%

If she's from Romania, then I'm from Amsterdam.

----------

Karl (01-20-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I'm from Brasov, Romania. I was sent here to take care of my great-aunt and to receive my college education. I became an American citizen last summer.
> 
> And I have very much to learn.


You must be near the famous Bran Castle, one of Vlad Dracul's ['Dracula's'] castles, and the one where Bram Stoker set his novel!!

What an interesting, spooky part of the world to come from!!!

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> @Cat, would you like us to teach you all the naughty phrases in English?  We have a few who truly excel at that!


Fuckin' A!!!! :Cool20:

----------

Cat (01-20-2014)

----------


## Cat

> You must be near the famous Bran Castle, one of Vlad Dracul's ['Dracula's'] castles, and the one where Bram Stoker set his novel!!
> 
> What an interesting, spooky part of the world to come from!!!


Yes, I am. We have taken the tours there, and it is fascinating! Castle Bran has very many legends surrounding of it. Brasov in itself is very interesting. It lies where the Transylvanian Alps and the Carpathian Mountains join. The weather there is fickle and the Bucharest weathermen never get it correctly!

One of the legends of Castle Bran is that no one who ventures beyond the Borgo Pass after dark comes back alive. This was perpetuated by some locals who left abandoned cars there and claimed the occupants missing a few years ago. Don't believe everything anyone tells you there, ha!

You don't have to wear a silver cross to tour the Castle Bran, also. Vlad the Impaler isn't going to rise up and kill you. That is a myth. 

An interesting fact: the ship who went quickly to the_ Titanic_ survivors was the _Carpathia_.

----------


## Cat

> @Cat, would you like us to teach you all the naughty phrases in English?  We have a few who truly excel at that!


Yes! But we must do this in the private messages, just to be safe, yes?

----------


## Network

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Cat

> Cat's a hoax
> 100%
> 
> If she's from Romania, then I'm from Amsterdam.


Not everyone from other countries is stupid and illiterate. You must learn this.

----------


## Network

> Not everyone from other countries is stupid and illiterate. You must learn this.



I never questioned this fact of the matter, just your choice of topics compared to the quotes in your sig.  I don't think you're real, cat, prove that you are by expounding upon the quotes in your sig.

To me, it sounds more like an established republican in American, rather than a Romanian fresh off the boat talking about mama.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

All the footage of the Carpathians I've ever seen seems to be low-hanging cloud and mist over jagged mountain tops, and it looks like something out of the Lord of the Rings movies, it is so atmospheric.

I guess Romania's haunted reputation probably comes from its long bloody history as the frontier in the battle between Europe and the Ottoman Empire.

There's a TV show called 'Destination Truth' that investigated a very haunted forest in western Romania called Hoia-Baciu. The crew that did the investigation had a number of VERY alarming experiences there!

http://destinationtruth.wikia.com/wi...omanian_Forest

----------


## Trinnity

> Cat's a hoax
> 100%
> 
> If she's from Romania, then I'm from Amsterdam.


 @Cat, Network is a big joker and likes to kid around. He's just teasing you. He doesn't mean any harm.

----------


## Network

> All the footage of the Carpathians I've ever seen seems to be low-hanging cloud and mist over jagged mountain tops, and it looks like something out of the Lord of the Rings movies, it is so atmospheric.
> 
> I guess Romania's haunted reputation probably comes from its long bloody history as the frontier in the battle between Europe and the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> There's a TV show called 'Destination Truth' that investigated a very haunted forest in western Romania called Hoia-Baciu. The crew that did the investigation had a number of VERY alarming experiences there!
> 
> http://destinationtruth.wikia.com/wi...omanian_Forest



Way to overwhelm the sock known as Cat.

Well done, I say.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Way to overwhelm the sock known as Cat.
> 
> Well done, I say.


As a Romanian, I'm sure Cat knows all this stuff far FAR better than I do!

Cat, please swear at Network in Romanian!

----------


## Network

> As a Romanian, I'm sure Cat knows all this stuff far FAR better than I do!
> 
> Cat, please swear at Network in Romanian!



This one couldn't find Romania on a map, even the real map of the flat earth.

----------


## Trinnity

> There's a TV show called 'Destination Truth' that investigated a very haunted forest in western Romania called Hoia-Baciu. The crew that did the investigation had a number of VERY alarming experiences there!
> 
> http://destinationtruth.wikia.com/wi...omanian_Forest


From the link...

The *Hoia-Baciu Woods, close to the city of Cluj in Transylvania, Romania, is the site of strange paranormal phenomena which have been recorded and researched for nearly 50 years. The woods are thought to be notoriously haunted by the Romanian peasants who were murdered here. It is believed that the souls of these ghosts are trapped within the wooded confines of Hoia-Baciu and that the ghosts are enraged by their predicament. Within the dark interior, people have been known to disappear, strange lights have been seen, the wind seems to speak, and visions of these tormented spirits are observed by terrified travelers. Pairs of green eyes and a black fog have been observed here and many people report a feeling of being watched as they travel near the forest's edge. Locals also believe that there is a hub for this paranormal activity— a circular plateau deep in the forest which is devoid of trees and which is thought to be the "home" of these ghosts. Photos taken here have been developed to reveal hovering shapes and outlines of human forms.*

----------


## Network

Here's earth, conviently laid out in the occultists sun birth format.

Is there something behind it?

----------


## Cat

> All the footage of the Carpathians I've ever seen seems to be low-hanging cloud and mist over jagged mountain tops, and it looks like something out of the Lord of the Rings movies, it is so atmospheric.
> 
> I guess Romania's haunted reputation probably comes from its long bloody history as the frontier in the battle between Europe and the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> There's a TV show called 'Destination Truth' that investigated a very haunted forest in western Romania called Hoia-Baciu. The crew that did the investigation had a number of VERY alarming experiences there!
> 
> http://destinationtruth.wikia.com/wi...omanian_Forest


I haven't seen it. But you are correct. Brasov was originally the town which supported the family of the castle, grew crops, and sometimes housed soldiers. This part of Romania was valuable to warring factions who wanted to seize the area. 

As for the disturbing things, I can believe it. Fog is a menace to us. And when you drive upon the lone roads at night, if you listen carefully, you will hear wolves howl sometimes.

There are still very old folks in Brasov who will not cross the mountains to go to other cities at night. I've been all over, and Vlad didn't eat me and the wolves were very far away.

----------


## Network

Our new Romanian member should show us the best paintings of space from the axis of Evil Russian empire.

I look forward to it.  But must go to sleep.

Don't eat crackpot beef stew.

----------


## Cat

> From the link...
> 
> The *Hoia-Baciu Woods, close to the city of Cluj in Transylvania, Romania, is the site of strange paranormal phenomena which have been recorded and researched for nearly 50 years. The woods are thought to be notoriously haunted by the Romanian peasants who were murdered here. It is believed that the souls of these ghosts are trapped within the wooded confines of Hoia-Baciu and that the ghosts are enraged by their predicament. Within the dark interior, people have been known to disappear, strange lights have been seen, the wind seems to speak, and visions of these tormented spirits are observed by terrified travelers. Pairs of green eyes and a black fog have been observed here and many people report a feeling of being watched as they travel near the forest's edge. Locals also believe that there is a hub for this paranormal activity— a circular plateau deep in the forest which is devoid of trees and which is thought to be the "home" of these ghosts. Photos taken here have been developed to reveal hovering shapes and outlines of human forms.*


I've heard of this. I haven't been there to explore this, but I understand this area is very unsettling. I wish to go there sometime to see this for myself.

----------


## Cat

> Our new Romanian member should show us the best paintings of space from the axis of Evil Russian empire.
> 
> I look forward to it.  But must go to sleep.
> 
> Don't eat crackpot beef stew.


We aren't the evil Russians. Romania is of the Balkan States.

----------


## Karl

> I haven't seen it. But you are correct. Brasov was originally the town which supported the family of the castle, grew crops, and sometimes housed soldiers. This part of Romania was valuable to warring factions who wanted to seize the area. 
> 
> As for the disturbing things, I can believe it. Fog is a menace to us. And when you drive upon the lone roads at night, if you listen carefully, you will hear wolves howl sometimes.
> 
> There are still very old folks in Brasov who will not cross the mountains to go to other cities at night. I've been all over, and Vlad didn't eat me and the wolves were very far away.


Anybody can GOOGLE that

Who ya think your KIDDING

----------


## Cat

> @Cat, Network is a big joker and likes to kid around. He's just teasing you. He doesn't mean any harm.


Thank you, but I doubt it.

----------


## Trinnity

> This one couldn't find Romania on a map, even the real map of the flat earth.


*STOP being rude. I mean it.*

----------


## Karl

rolllaugh3.jpg


> *STOP being rude. I mean it.*


You have chosen to Ignore this member "oh well" view it anyhow

----------


## Cat

> @Cat, Network is a big joker and likes to kid around. He's just teasing you. He doesn't mean any harm.


No I don't think so. I've had enough.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Let me explain Network in a nutshell:

He is utterly insane, a genuine lunatic.

He actually believes that the Moon is a hologram and that no one has ever landed on it.

----------

Calypso Jones (01-21-2014)

----------


## Cat

I posted a nice recipe I thought the members would like. That is all.

I've had enough. I didn't post anything wrong or mean.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I posted a nice recipe I thought the members would like. That is all.
> 
> I've had enough. I didn't post anything wrong or mean.


I'm certain I'd love it if I weren't a vegetarian! :Smiley20: 

You did nothing at all wrong! You are a very sweet person, as far as I can tell!

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I posted a nice recipe I thought the members would like. That is all.
> 
> I've had enough. I didn't post anything wrong or mean.


You didn't do anything mean or wrong.  These guys are drunk.   Come on sweetie..talk to us girls.   Do you like fashion?  make up?   coming down on the instep of a big guy with your stiletto heel.  YUM..i love that.

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> These guys are drunk.


Shnot tuurooo..._*hic!*_

----------

Calypso Jones (01-21-2014),Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I rest my case.

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> I posted a nice recipe I thought the members would like. That is all.
> 
> I've had enough. I didn't post anything wrong or mean.





> You didn't do anything mean or wrong.  These guys are drunk.   Come on sweetie..talk to us girls.   Do you like fashion?  make up?   coming down on the instep of a big guy with your stiletto heel.  YUM..i love that.


 @Cat, I was like you when I arrived here.  Network hurt my feelings early on, though I like him now.  @Calypso Jones, @Trinnity, @OceanloverOH, those were my early girls who supported me.  Add me to the list and we will take on those ol' mean boys together, okay?

Now, that being said, I like cooking, gardening, makeup, and my hair.  I obsess over my hair.... and primping.  Are you married or have a boyfriend?  

Tell us about you and ignore those drunk, burping, farting men.  You'll get used to them.

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't know that I've gotten used to them.  I just take extra pains to ignore them.

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> I don't know that I've gotten used to them.  I just take extra pains to ignore them.


lol, you have a point there.

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Cat

What's wrong with farts? As long as you have handy a couple gallons of Killz and plenty of paint, the damage will be quite minimal, yes?

I have a boyfriend. He is so very nice! I know this will sound very odd, but I was sent here to take care of my great-aunt and to receive my education. These are my priorites and that is all for right now.

I have not slept with anyone, for I was raised in a different culture. One doesn't give one's special place until married. My boyfriend likes this! One time we happened to see the "Teen Mom" show and both of us felt very lucky for we made a good choice. 

I have a nice basement lair in my Aunty's home. It has a kitchen, dining area, bedroom, and a family room. I'm learning good cooking for to make Aunty happy.

I think you all saw Azia and my very nice bike. It was where the photos of pets are.

I also have 2 cats, Misty and Kali. They are so very much fun!

My days are busy to attend Aunty, cook, clean, and school. I don't get to socialize. If I am lucky, my best friend Laki and my boyfriend Carl will visit us.

I'm working with Papa on his new fishing vessel and that is a challenge! 


I was so happy to register to vote. I made the choice of Republican.

----------

Perianne (01-21-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> What's wrong with farts? As long as you have handy a couple gallons of Killz and plenty of paint, the damage will be quite minimal, yes?


Holy crap, what do you put into that roast beef?!?!?!?! :Skeert: 

[Just pulling your leg, Cat! I mean, not LITERALLY pulling your leg, but...ask Capypso or Perianne...]

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> What's wrong with farts? As long as you have handy a couple gallons of Killz and plenty of paint, the damage will be quite minimal, yes?
> 
> I have a boyfriend. He is so very nice! I know this will sound very odd, but I was sent here to take care of my great-aunt and to receive my education. These are my priorites and that is all for right now.
> 
> I have not slept with anyone, for I was raised in a different culture. One doesn't give one's special place until married. My boyfriend likes this! One time we happened to see the "Teen Mom" show and both of us felt very lucky for we made a good choice. 
> 
> I have a nice basement lair in my Aunty's home. It has a kitchen, dining area, bedroom, and a family room. I'm learning good cooking for to make Aunty happy.
> 
> I think you all saw Azia and my very nice bike. It was where the photos of pets are.
> ...


It sounds like you've found a nice home with your Aunty, @Cat.  It's good that you have plans for working on the boat, and that you have registered to vote!  So important these days.  Do you have any good Romanian recipes?  I know a little European cooking, mostly German because I spent 6 years in Germany.  But I would like to learn to cook more European meals, if I can.

----------


## Perianne

You sound like a wonderful young woman.

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I'm embarrased to post this, for there are very good cooks here, but we like this. Maybe the good cooks will improve this.
> 
> A roast of your choice that will fit into a 6-quart crockpot
> 1 package of Good Seasons zesty dry mix Italian dressing 
> 1 can of beef broth
> 1 can of water
> 1 package of dry Au Jus gravy mix
> A palmful of fresh chives
> A tablespoon of chopped red onion
> ...



That looks really good.  I love crock pot cooking.   You know....there are a lot of things you can do with a crock pot.  I make North Carolina barbecue in my crock pot over night that is WAAAAAAAAAY better than Trinn's .   LOLOL

you can bake potatoes in your crockpot...DO NOT ADD WATER.  Just clean them and put them in the crock pot.dry...cover and they're done in no time at all.  

I make a REALLY good Bread Pudding in my crock pot in less than two hours.  

this is a really good  book:  Fix It and Forget It by  Phyllis Pellman Good

----------

Cat (01-21-2014),Perianne (01-21-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> That looks really good.  I love crock pot cooking.   You know....there are a lot of things you can do with a crock pot.  I make North Carolina barbecue in my crock pot over night that is WAAAAAAAAAY better than Trinn's .   LOLOL
> 
> you can bake potatoes in your crockpot...DO NOT ADD WATER.  Just clean them and put them in the crock pot.dry...cover and they're done in no time at all.  
> 
> I make a REALLY good Bread Pudding in my crock pot in less than two hours.  
> 
> this is a really good  book:  Fix It and Forget It by  Phyllis Pellman Good


 @Calypso Jones, may I have the recipe for your bread pudding, pwetty pwease?

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> @Calypso Jones, may I have the recipe for your bread pudding, pwetty pwease?


Let me go get it.  Back in a minute.

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Your minutes are a LOT longer than my minutes, LOL!

----------

Cat (01-21-2014),Perianne (01-21-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> I posted a nice recipe I thought the members would like. That is all.
> 
> I've had enough. I didn't post anything wrong or mean.


I hope Cat comes back.

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Cat

Honestly, I get tired of bullies on the Internet. Those go over like a fart in church with me. 

Someone asked about Romanian dishes. Yes! I do cook a lot of those. But I'm in America now, and I'm learning American cooking. If you would like to explore Romanian cooking, do this: Google Romanian recipes (your choice of the main ingredient). Such as Romanian recipes beef. Then we could start a thread that says "Romanian Recipes." You can post the recipe, and ask me if it's right or ask if we do this differently. It would save me tons of time writing out my recipes and converting them from metric measurements. I'll just edit those which you post. Is that a good idea?

Also, I belong to a cooking forum. Our Mordent is a member there, and it is wonderful! This is in no way a competition to this forum, for politics are not allowed to be discussed there. May I post the site here or should I put it to PMs if anyone wishes to know of this? 

I recently explored Southern American cooking. I had to stop short of chitterlings and I have no idea what beef cheekmeat is or what one does with it, and tripe is rather different. Now I'm exploring Italian cooking. 

Also on that cooking forum is everything in my life. You can see everything about me there. No one judges me; no one thinks I'm weird (but they do think I'm sensible), and they have become my very nice friends. It's my happy place. Political forums are my war zones, ha! Over there, I am CatPat. I was just Catina, but a certain very special Ogress thought CatPat fit me better. 

I do admit I have trouble fitting in with some of my peers. I have duties and responsibilities, and I'd rather spend my computer time here and in the cooking forum rather than that stupid Facebook where there is just too much personal drama and poo I don't need. 

Dates with Carl consist of his coming over for dinner, and time spent with Laki and her Mamma are the same. Aunty is 95 and she needs me, so I don't get to socialize very much. I don't care of this. I love her very dearly and every minute I have with her is precious to me. One day she will not be here, and that makes me very, very sad. It's important to build good memories and love our family and do everything we can for them while they are still here. 

99.99% of you all here are wonderful. The ignore button takes care of the rest!

----------


## Mordent

I was looking for pumpkin recipes.

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Once you start learning about Italian cooking you will find out that Southern Italians love tripe as much as those in the Southern US do. I would rather cut off my own left testicle than let tripe anywhere NEAR my lips.

----------

Cat (01-21-2014)

----------


## Cat

> I was looking for pumpkin recipes.


For the crockpot? Ha! That should be very interesting.

----------

Mordent (01-21-2014)

----------


## Cat

> Once you start learning about Italian cooking you will find out that Southern Italians love tripe as much as those in the Southern US do. I would rather cut off my own left testicle than let tripe anywhere NEAR my lips.


I just stayed away from it. Uck!

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Your minutes are a LOT longer than my minutes, LOL!


I could not find that thing...I kept looking in desserts.  I HAD IT IN BREADS>..which actually Makes perfect sense.  I'm sorry it took so long.   I'm a mess.  I've had my hands full today.

Okay here goes.

You need a crock pot that you can fit a casserole dish into and then put the lid on the crock pot.   

IN THAT Casserole dish, place 

2 eggs slightly beaten
2 cups milk
1/2 cups raisins
1/4 cup sugar
2 T MELTED BUTTER/Margarine..(I've left this out before and it didn't significantly change it)
2 t vanilla
1/4 t salt
1/4 t ground cinnamon
2 cups cubed bread or rolls or any bread you want to use up.

In that 1 qt casserole, mix all ingredients.  leave it a moment to prepare your crock pot.
Pour 1/2 cup water into the slow cooker/crock pot.  Put a metal trivit or a band from a canning jar to keep the bowl off the bottom of the crockpot.   Place your casserole dish down into the crockpot onto the band/trivet.
Cover
Turn on heat to 10 or high.
Cook 2 hours.
Serve warm or cold with whipped cream
Makes 4 to 6 servings.

----------

Cat (01-22-2014),GreenEyedLady (01-21-2014),Perianne (01-21-2014)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Yummm! looks good and easy! I'm going to try that one! Thanks! One question, do you use a lid on the casserole dish too?

----------

Cat (01-22-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Yummm! looks good and easy! I'm going to try that one! Thanks! One question, do you use a lid on the casserole dish too?


no.

----------


## Perianne

> May I post the site here or should I put it to PMs if anyone wishes to know of this?


PM me please, @Cat

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Kewl! Thanks CJ!

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Honestly, I get tired of bullies on the Internet. Those go over like a fart in church with me. 
> 
> Someone asked about Romanian dishes. Yes! I do cook a lot of those. But I'm in America now, and I'm learning American cooking. If you would like to explore Romanian cooking, do this: Google Romanian recipes (your choice of the main ingredient). Such as Romanian recipes beef. Then we could start a thread that says "Romanian Recipes." You can post the recipe, and ask me if it's right or ask if we do this differently. It would save me tons of time writing out my recipes and converting them from metric measurements. I'll just edit those which you post. Is that a good idea?
> 
> *Also, I belong to a cooking forum. Our Mordent is a member there, and it is wonderful! This is in no way a competition to this forum, for politics are not allowed to be discussed there. May I post the site here or should I put it to PMs if anyone wishes to know of this?* 
> 
> I recently explored Southern American cooking. I had to stop short of chitterlings and I have no idea what beef cheekmeat is or what one does with it, and tripe is rather different. Now I'm exploring Italian cooking. 
> 
> *Also on that cooking forum is everything in my life. You can see everything about me there. No one judges me; no one thinks I'm weird (but they do think I'm sensible), and they have become my very nice friends. It's my happy place. Political forums are my war zones, ha! Over there, I am CatPat. I was just Catina, but a certain very special Ogress thought CatPat fit me better.* 
> ...


I would love to take a look at your cooking forum and perhaps join, @Cat!  Please PM me the link to the site?  Thank you!

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I could not find that thing...I kept looking in desserts.  I HAD IT IN BREADS>..which actually Makes perfect sense.  I'm sorry it took so long.   I'm a mess.  I've had my hands full today.
> 
> Okay here goes.
> 
> You need a crock pot that you can fit a casserole dish into and then put the lid on the crock pot.   
> 
> IN THAT Casserole dish, place 
> 
> 2 eggs slightly beaten
> ...


My Crockpot is a 6-qt, but it's oval....and all my casserole dishes are square, LOL!  I'll have to see if I can find an inexpensive oval 1-qt casserole that will fit into it....I'm dying to try this!  Though I detest raisins.....I'm thinking craisins (cranberries) might work.  Thanks,  @Calypso Jones!

Edit:  What is a "band" from a canning jar?  The lid?  I don't have any canning jars and my trivets are all ceramic.  What else might work?  (sorry for all the questions........)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> My Crockpot is a 6-qt, but it's oval....and all my casserole dishes are square, LOL!  I'll have to see if I can find an inexpensive oval 1-qt casserole that will fit into it....I'm dying to try this!  Though I detest raisins.....I'm thinking craisins (cranberries) might work.  Thanks,  @Calypso Jones!
> 
> Edit:  What is a "band" from a canning jar?  The lid?  I don't have any canning jars and my trivets are all ceramic.  What else might work?  (sorry for all the questions........)


If you don't like raisins, how about dried apricots or dried cherries or even blue berries?    Check out goodwills for something like corning ware casseroles... will the square fit into your crock?  How about a pyrex baking dish?   I wonder if one of those throwaway metal pans would work? 

Now...what to put in the bottom of the crock to keep your bowl off the bottom of the crockpot.   I have it.   Pull off a square of foil wrap...like Reynolds wrap?  twist it to form a rope and then make it into a ring. so that it will sit under the bowl.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> If you don't like raisins, how about dried apricots or dried cherries or even blue berries?    Check out goodwills for something like corning ware casseroles... will the square fit into your crock?  How about a pyrex baking dish?   I wonder if one of those throwaway metal pans would work? 
> 
> Now...what to put in the bottom of the crock to keep your bowl off the bottom of the crockpot.   I have it.   Pull off a square of foil wrap...like Reynolds wrap?  twist it to form a rope and then make it into a ring. so that it will sit under the bowl.


OH!  A twisted foil rope should work well....thank you!  (Dang, but you're smart....!)

----------

